# Relabelling clothing and CA number?



## Mitchelll (Feb 15, 2010)

I am wondering about relabeling my t shirts for sale, and I have read other forums on laws against relabelling. I live in canada and was wondering if a CA number is necessary to relabel my shirts?

Thanks Mitch


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

I _think _the ca number must be on the shirt for resale purposes.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Relabeling is legal, there are just requirements you must follow. In the US, an RN Number is one of the required bits of info that need to be on the label. The CA Number is the Canadian equivalent of an RN Number, so it makes sense it would be required. I don't know the other Canadian requirements off hand, but you can check out the Competition Bureau website, there should be a section for relabeling.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

kimura-mma said:


> Relabeling is legal, there are just requirements you must follow. In the US, an RN Number is one of the required bits of info that need to be on the label. The CA Number is the Canadian equivalent of an RN Number, so it makes sense it would be required. I don't know the other Canadian requirements off hand, but you can check out the Competition Bureau website, there should be a section for relabeling.


Hey Tim, I called the canadian office which you gave me, Thanks! this is what they told me and I want to share this with everyone. 

I told the lady that my business is in the US (Ca) but I want to sell to canadian customers, what do I need on my tag for selling to canadian customers? She said that a US business can't apply for a CA number unless they also have canadian address for their business. So for those of us in the US who can't apply for a CA number below is what we need to put on our tag. 

1. Fiber content in English AND in French
2. Company name
3. Physical address 

What I'm wondering is if it's ok for me to use the CA number that was originally on the American Apparel tag and put that next to my own RN number when I relabel. Does anyone know the answer to that question? I just don't want to put my address on my tag, no one does that!


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Those numbers are replacements for the factories actual address. Unless you have your own factory and are producing your very own blanks, not contracting them out then there is no possibility you will have you own RN or CA number.

It should be listed more like this... 

1. Fiber content in English AND in French
2. Company name
3. RN/CA Number

Definitely not required to put your personal address on your tag.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

TopseyCret said:


> Those numbers are replacements for the factories actual address. Unless you have your own factory and are producing your very own blanks, not contracting them out then there is no possibility you will have you own RN or CA number.
> 
> It should be listed more like this...
> 
> ...


Well if you don't have a CA number on your tag and you want to sell your shirts to customers in Canada then you must have your address as a substitute for the CA number. That's what I was told when I called the canadian office. However Rodney said that one can just use the CA number that is on the original tag of the shirt manufacturer (for example American Apparel tags have a CA number) and use that same CA number on their own label/tag.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have no idea if using AA's CA number is ok or not......But if you are shipping any kind of volume, you may want to get a "written" ruling so you have some backup for what you are doing.....


----------



## jmandesigns (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a question about relabelling shirts...I am from Canada and am ordering shirt first and then placing my designs on shirt. I am getting labels made in Canada for my business and I am wondering if anyone knows the rules about placing "made in Canada" on the label. The shirts are bought from a Canadian company, however, it appears that the shirts were actually made over seas. If everything else was made and produced in Canada( i.e labelling, screen printing, designs), can I put "made in Canada " on the label?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are very "complex" rules regarding "Country of Origin" labeling....My "gut" says no....[media]http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/dm-md/d11/d11-3-3-eng.pdf[/media]


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jmandesigns said:


> The shirts are bought from a Canadian company, however, it appears that the shirts were actually made over seas. If everything else was made and produced in Canada( i.e labelling, screen printing, designs), can I put "made in Canada " on the label?


I'm not specifically familiar with Canadian labelling law, but based on the country's I am familiar with (America, Australia, and to a certain extent England) I would say it's an emphatic *no*.


----------



## jmandesigns (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks ...I had a feeling it was a "no go"


----------



## LK66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey,

I have a tri-blend shirt that I really like and am trying to find the manufacturer. It has an RN # and a CA#. Does anyone know how I can track those numbers back to find the company that made it?

Thanks,

LK


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Search - CA Identification Number - Competition Bureau

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/rn/index.html

Not every search will lead to a manufacturer because retail outlets and/or importers can also have #s....


----------



## LK66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks!! Have you ever used The Incredible Clothing Company in Toronto? They used to do very large runs only but I'm not sure if they are still in business.


----------



## LK66 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just checked the label and the shirt is made in Mexico so the RN and CA number are most likely from the company that silk screened the shirt (Adidas). I thought it was a tri-blend but it is 53 cotton and 47 polyester...very soft. I love this shirt!!!!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

So........ what's your question?


----------



## thisguybrody (Dec 24, 2012)

tuan said:


> Well if you don't have a CA number on your tag and you want to sell your shirts to customers in Canada then you must have your address as a substitute for the CA number. That's what I was told when I called the canadian office. However Rodney said that one can just use the CA number that is on the original tag of the shirt manufacturer (for example American Apparel tags have a CA number) and use that same CA number on their own label/tag.


Hi Tuan, can I get a firm confirmation that it IS OK to use American Apparel's CA number on my clothing label ?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

thisguybrody said:


> Hi Tuan, can I get a firm confirmation that it IS OK to use American Apparel's CA number on my clothing label ?


Back in Aug of 2010 I called the Competition Bureau......They told me the CA# belongs to the "dealer" who registered it......The original label can not be removed without express permission from the "dealer"....The garment can be re-branded using original CA# if you have express permission from "dealer" whose CA number you are using....


----------



## thisguybrody (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok thank you Roy - so I would need to call/email American Apparel if I can use their RN & CN numbers? I know in the US the RN re-use is legal. Have you or anyone else gotten approval/permission to use the American Apparel CA #?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

thisguybrody said:


> Ok thank you Roy - so I would need to call/email American Apparel if I can use their RN & CN numbers? I know in the US the RN re-use is legal. Have you or anyone else gotten approval/permission to use the American Apparel CA #?


As far as using AA's CA#, I am not aware of anyone who has asked for or got permission to do such a thing.....

Also, I very much disagree with your opinion that you can re-use at RN#.......I called the FTC and asked some specific questions in this regard and I was left with the opinion that it was okay re-label so long as you used your own RN# on the new label.....This is from the FTC website:

*Replacing another company’s label with your own40* An importer, distributor, or retailer may want to replace the original label on a textile product with a label showing its company or RN. This is perfectly legal as long as the new label lists the name or RN of the person or company making the change.
*NOTE: *If you remove a label containing required information, the label you substitute also must contain that required information. Otherwise, you’ve violated the Textile Act.


----------



## thisguybrody (Dec 24, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I have no idea if using AA's CA number is ok or not......But if you are shipping any kind of volume, you may want to get a "written" ruling so you have some backup for what you are doing.....


Hey Roy, question: can the CA/RN number be on the removable brand tag as opposed to sewn on the shirt or screenprinted on the shirt?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you meaning hang tag?.......If so, I do not thing that is permitted in either Canada or the US.....I believe there is a requirement that it be permanently attached....So sewn in or printed......But the sewn in tag could be a tear away tag....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------

